# beautiful vintage de rosa frame



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

hello everybody,

i have a beautiful 1986 de rosa frame and other campy pantographed parts on ebay for sale and want to make sure it goes to the right home of a de rosa fanatic, so i am here shamelessly plugging it! 
does anybody know the official de rosa name for this color? i bought one brand new back in the mid 80's in this same color, but never knew the name. once i find the correct size for me i plan on having it painted the same color, so knowing the correct name will help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...75541&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice - you'd have my interest of it was the right size, unfortunately too big.


----------

